# Bug-out situation tool kit.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Lets assume that you need to evacuated from your area,you have map out several locations, hopefully near some water,tools like food and weapons are primary in situations like this.I would need a rental truck to carry my tools, so making this decision as logical as possible,what will be your choice and why?
Remember to base it on area type,weather,etc.What types of tools are you taking?.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Guns are good! Make sure you have a good belt holster and a sholder rig. Your not going to want to be seperated from your hardware by a whole lot. To stay alive, the more primitive things are, the more precious tools of all kinds become because there is more work.

The first would be my Leatherman (presently on my belt) and knives -(belt, hd. folders, pocket, folding fillet- good knife for butchering). 

I chose to start here 'cause it is still cold here.
Wood cutting: axes- full and 3/4 and spare handles, cross cut camp saw & extra blades, splitting maul, sledge hammers-4# & 8# and spare handles , splitting wedges-steel and plastic, one man German crosscut, two man cross cut- "set" gauge tool, files-flat, round triangle, folding camp crosscut saws, chin saws -sp. chains, bar oil, 2-stroke oil, can of mix,sp. air filters, spark plugs chain saw tools.

Gardening tools : shovels, rakes, tiller - if possible, hoes, tiling spade, post hole digger, post driver (and rolls of chicken wire fencing)

water: 5 & 6 gal. jugs, barkey filter- sp. filters, sand point, galvanized pipe, HD unions and driver caps, Oasis hand pump

Carpentry: hammers, hand saws-sweet tooth and rip, squares, plumb bob, hand brace and yankee drill with bits, lg & sm block planes. tape measures, chalk line @ sp chalk, nylon carpenters line, cement trowels, various stones- composite and diamond, wood chisels, pry bars, nail pullers, staple guns/staples

Mechanics:

Firearm maintenance:

Realoding:

Electric powered:???

misc. tools-snow shovels, ice chisel, chains -log and vehicle, block & tackle

Other: nails-common, galvanizes, roofing, screws-wood,metal, lag, bolts/nuts/washers, pop rivets, glues and tapes, various hardware, oil-penetrating, cutting, lubricating, hose clamps, mechanics wire (ss), grease-high performance, fuses, fencing staples

As you already pointed out, transportation becomes a problem. The truck is a 5/8 ton with load range "c" tires and a 3.5 rear end. It will be used for pulling the camper. The box is 6 1/2 '. the canoe has a steel rack, under the canoe goes the 4-wheeler (slid tightly to one side the generator will fit along side- yes. it's been there). The rest , well the wife drives a jeep (this too has a trailer towing pkg. 3.3 rear end and we've put slightly smaller tires on it) and we'll put the tandem axle car transporter behind her. We need to acquire a second equalizer hitch.
Containers will range from tool boxes to old wooden drawers.
We will choose back roads and we are both comfort able with dirt.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a tool roll that is usually in my truck made by Bucket Boss. It has 3/8 sockets from 1/4 to 3/4 and open end/box end wrenches from 1/4 to 3/4. I have used a mix of metric and inch so I also cover the metric side, for instance 13 mm is 1/2, 9/16 is 14mm, wratchet, 1, 2, 4" extensions, plug socket, small vice grips, channel locks 6" Crescent wrench, Leatherman, screwdriver with replaceble tip that has flat, phillips, torx, allen heads

I have fixed more crap with that tool roll than with all the rest of my tools combined.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Our family had a home on top of a mountain surrounded by a river made by hand,we dug our own well,the stove made from river stones and clay/straw,lumber jack,blacksmiths,lots of rope and block and tackles,lots of animal hide lots of sewing tools,machetes all over.I guess what I'm saying is have tools base in your area of the woods,anything mechanical will break
don`t ever miss a solar charger.


----------

